# 4CRS End of Season & Demo Sale - Sept 7 & 8



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

The sale is on! We've still got plenty of great deals left! A few demo paddle boards, demo Tributary 9.5' Raft ($1400), plenty of demo creek boats, playboats and river runners as well as tons of screaming deals on new boats, boards and gear such as: 

Drytops & Drypants 40% Off
All Oars 30% Off
Select SUP paddles 30% Off
All Sprayskirts 30% Off
All Helmets 25% Off
Plus tons of killer deals that are too good to list! 

Come on down or give us a call at 1-800-426-7637!


----------

